# Does your dog sleep like a dead chicken?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think this is pretty normal for a lot of dog owners but this was literally the first time I've ever seen Nia fall asleep like this.

I think this pic was from like 2 months ago but I just remembered to post it! 

And it happened again yesterday! She slept belly up!


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

My Westies sleep like that every night! I've seen other dogs sleep in this position-- "a dead chicken" LOL!!!!! She is adorable!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek always sleeps like that 

Nia is very cute!


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Nia is so cute! Ruby has never fallen asleep like that, she is either stretched out on her stomach or curled into a tiny little ball.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

haha yep! Chesdin sleeps like that almost every night


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

LoL! Nia is so cute sleeping like a dead chicken  
My dogs pretty much curl up when settling in for the nite, but will roll over on their backs to sleep belly up when napping some times during the day.
That's a very vulnerable position, so you know they gotta feel pretty comfy in their surroundings to sleep like that.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

For some reasons she slept like that...on the guest bed!  Thank goodness it's only my grandparents using it otherwise I can't explain all the dog hair to my guests hehe.

When she stretches with her front feet all the way towards her back legs, she looks like a chicken roast LOL


----------



## kamsmom (Nov 2, 2009)

In the greyhound world we would call that a "roach"  It is like a dead roach laying on it's back!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Kechara Sleeps like that all the time, and Hawk will do it sometimes, Jack never does it and never has.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Shug sleeps like that all the time. We tell her she doesn't have ANY survival instincts. Then we go blow on her belly....she hates that, LOL. Dead chicken, haha.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

so cute! dead chicken, the roach, its adorable whatever you call it! Ella sleeps like that all the time, still cracks me up


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh ya. Bello spends alot of time on his back!! Did that sound bad?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Mesquite sleeps like that almost every night. Rocky, almost never.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Basil is an awkward position expert, lol!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

nope they mainly sleep in roll up ball lol They don't sleep very strangely


----------



## Siberian (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't think mine has ever slept like that. She usually sleeps curled into a ball or on her side. Probably because she sleeps in the bed with me though.

Nia is very cute.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes Mia does! But I can't get a picture because every time I go to grab the camera she wakes up!


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Hee, hee...I've only caught Brenna sleeping like that a couple of times...I think she usually only does it at night in her crate. But shortly after we brought her home, I got this pick of her in the office. This was when I knew she was really starting to settle in and relax!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

My Lupa does that, only usually she's got half of her body on top of me while she's doing it...She likes to sleep close in the morning, lol.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Bandit sleeps like that now and then! The others... I've never seen them sleep that way!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Brenna and Basil look so adorable sleeping like that! Hehe

I don't think Nia likes sleeping like that very much since she's only done it 2 times ever. But I guess there are dogs that love to sleep belly up!


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey sleeps on his back when he's REALLY pooped. Here's a pic from one of his first days home--I think i've posted it here before but I'll share it again 










He looks pretty settled into his new surroundings!

And here's one from my first weekend away from him--doesn't look like he's missing Mom too much!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Bailey's too cute hehehe. He's so flat when he's lying like that too!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Bailey looks like a stuffed animal!! So cute, lol!


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you, a few friends have also said that he looks like a stuffed animal that came alive, ha ha. I'm loving all of these pictures. I'm too lazy to look right now but I remember a thread awhile back about dogs sleeping in 'immodest' positions...it was hilarious!


----------

